# Image Square Calgary - 200-400 on hand!



## Jim Saunders (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, anyone know if they have one there? I was there last (?) summer and they didn't then, but if they do now it'd be worth extending a trip which will get me close.

Jim

ETA - As of 26 Mar, they do!


----------

